# Seafood



## Shotgun2 (Jun 26, 2018)

Any good seafood restaurants in the Savannah area?


----------



## BDD (Jun 26, 2018)

No...    LOL


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 26, 2018)

Went to Paula Deen's CreeK House on our anniversary and it was awesome but they DO NOT use local shrimp and sea food.

marker 107 restaurant in Richmond Hill is AMAZINGLY good with great atmosphere and views over the river and marsh.   And they use local seafood and GA Shrimp.

Both places are priced accordingly...


----------



## creekrunner (Jun 26, 2018)

The Shellhouse out by I95 is good. The Flying Fish on Wilmington Island. AJ’s Dockside and The Deck on Tybee


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 26, 2018)

Crab Shack Tybee Island. Best I’ve had on the mainland...........


----------



## Milkman (Jun 26, 2018)

These folks are my favorite 

http://www.thepirateshouse.com/


----------



## shooterguy71 (Jun 26, 2018)

AJ's- Tybee Island
Flying Fish- Wilmington Island
Shell House - Right off I-95
Marker 107- Richmond Hill
Sunbury Crab Company- Sunbury
Skipper's Fish Camp- Darien
Hunter's Café- Shellman Bluff

Kind of a wide range but all pretty good.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wyld Dock. You can also boat there. Only place I trust. I know where their fish come from


----------



## JackSprat (Jun 26, 2018)

Hunter's Cafe is the best most authentic on the Ga. Coast.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 26, 2018)

creekrunner said:


> The Shellhouse out by I95 is good. The Flying Fish on Wilmington Island. AJ’s Dockside and The Deck on Tybee



I have never been to The Shellhouse or the Deck but the other 2 are fantastic!

This thread is making me hungry!!!!


----------



## dawgvet (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey, I'm headed to Jekyll this weekend.  Any good local, authentic seafood places there or St. Simons?


----------



## Milkman (Jun 26, 2018)

dawgvet said:


> Hey, I'm headed to Jekyll this weekend.  Any good local, authentic seafood places there or St. Simons?



Slippers at Darien


----------



## shooterguy71 (Jun 26, 2018)

The Half Shell on Saint Simmons


----------



## Bream Pole (Jun 26, 2018)

I echo the half shell in the village on Saint Simons.  Also Iguana's in the villiage uses local sea food and everything there is good and fresh.  Hunters at Shellman's Bluff was a few years ago written up in the NY Times.  They have good food.  Best Ga wild caught white shrimp will be found at B&J"s in Darien.  A hole in the wall but, good food and great shrimp.  If you go there after 4:00 plan on a wait.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 27, 2018)

Skippers for sure


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 27, 2018)

Flying fish has no fresh or local seafood. I xont understand why people eat there.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 27, 2018)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Flying fish has no fresh or local seafood. I xont understand why people eat there.



Beeeeeeeeecause the waitresses are pretty and the low country boil steam pot ????!!!!!!!!


----------



## WalkinDead (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry, I just wont patronize a seafood diner that doesn't support local shrimpers and fishermen.  I refuse to eat shrimp raised in "organic" crap and loaded with antibiotics...


----------



## BigMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Speed's Kitchen at Shellman's  Bluff. It's the real deal, fresh seafood cooked to perfection.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jun 29, 2018)

Speeds is good.  If they have fresh trout they are delicious fried.


----------



## fuelman1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Speeds is really good but slow. You'll be waiting for a while. They don't prepare anything ahead of time. B&J's in Darien is really good. They have a buffet on the weekends. It's packed. The Fish Dock near Crescent is really good. It used to be Pelican Point buffet. It's not a buffet anymore. The guy that owns it owns Phillips Seafood and Sapelo Sea Farms. They farm clams and oysters locally. It's really fresh seafood. Great fried shrimp. All you can eat shrimp on Friday night and catfish on Saturday night.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jun 30, 2018)

Ate at B&J's in Darien today.  Got there at 3:00 and there were about 20 people waiting outside.  Because only 2 of us were were seated in about 5 minutes.  Had all you can eat crap legs which has the buffet available to  you at no extra cost.  I pigged out.  Had 7-8 crab leg clusters and flounder and shrimp from the buffet along with some cole slaw.  DEEEElicious.  They peel local fresh Ga Wild White Shrimp all day long. I'm good friends with one of their suppliers.  Flounder is not local, but its good.
I highly recommend B&J's..  I hear the Fish Dock is good.  It is next door to Skinners Shrimp dock.  You can buy fresh shrimp there if they have them.  They operate I think three boats and sell what comes in quickly.


----------



## blakefallin (Jul 1, 2018)

x10 on crabshack....Pirate's  House to me is not all that great considering how expensive it is, but it is a really cool place to go. Tubby's on River Street is also very good.  Really good place called the Fish Camp in Darien that's really good to but that's a little ways from Savannah


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 1, 2018)

I like Mudcat Charlies!  It's above St. Simons!  Fantastic!  

https://m.facebook.com/Mudcat-Charlies-1571299363129681/#_=_


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 2, 2018)

fuelman1 said:


> Speeds is really good but slow. You'll be waiting for a while. They don't prepare anything ahead of time. B&J's in Darien is really good. They have a buffet on the weekends. It's packed. The Fish Dock near Crescent is really good. It used to be Pelican Point buffet. It's not a buffet anymore. The guy that owns it owns Phillips Seafood and Sapelo Sea Farms. They farm clams and oysters locally. It's really fresh seafood. Great fried shrimp. All you can eat shrimp on Friday night and catfish on Saturday night.



I was in Speeds about 1980, ordered fried shrimp.  They ask me if I minded waiting a few minutes while they unloaded the boat.

Had the best crab stuffed flounder I have put in my mouth.  Wasn't a filet flopped over a scoop of something crab.   It was lump crab meat stuffed in a whole flounder


----------



## gordwa (Jul 9, 2018)

B&J steak and seafood in Darien best fried shrimp and oysters have eatin.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jul 21, 2018)

Shotgun2 said:


> Any good seafood restaurants in the Savannah area?


Not in Savannah but take the drive to Darien and go to B&J’s on thurs- sat haven’t found any better. Oh did I mention it is buffet and they use fresh ga shrimp. They have a boat that fishes for them at the Darien docks.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2018)

Crazy crab on Hilton Head and Hilton Head is in the Savannah area. Headed over there tonight


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Crab Shack Tybee Island. Best I’ve had on the mainland...........


To many cats?


----------



## GLS (Jul 21, 2018)

Here's a ten year old travelogue barbecue and seafood restaurant review of the 100 mile stretch of I95 through Georgia.  It was written in the Boston Globe. Some of the restaurants are no longer in existence.  The Georgia Pig is sorely missed.  I sampled them all.  The article notes that there is nothing like these places anywhere else.  
http://archive.boston.com/travel/ge..._itinerary_of_pork_barbecue_and_fried_shrimp/


----------



## B. White (Jun 4, 2020)

fuelman1 said:


> Speeds is really good but slow. You'll be waiting for a while. They don't prepare anything ahead of time. B&J's in Darien is really good. They have a buffet on the weekends. It's packed. The Fish Dock near Crescent is really good. It used to be Pelican Point buffet. It's not a buffet anymore. The guy that owns it owns Phillips Seafood and Sapelo Sea Farms. They farm clams and oysters locally. It's really fresh seafood. Great fried shrimp. All you can eat shrimp on Friday night and catfish on Saturday night.



Is this place still one of the best in the region?  We will be in the general area this week, but want to make sure it is still good, since it is a little out of the way on our plan.

Also, it looks like they are closed the first part of the week. Any other hole in the walls to suggest that have good old fried seafood?  We will be staying up toward Metter for the most of the time, but will drive to eat good.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bayou Cafe..cheap..good food and pretty good blues bands.


----------



## fuelman1 (Jun 5, 2020)

B. White said:


> Is this place still one of the best in the region?  We will be in the general area this week, but want to make sure it is still good, since it is a little out of the way on our plan.
> 
> Also, it looks like they are closed the first part of the week. Any other hole in the walls to suggest that have good old fried seafood?  We will be staying up toward Metter for the most of the time, but will drive to eat good.



If you're making a special trip I would go to B&J's instead of Speeds. The Fish Dock also has good fried seafood and some great outdoor seating right on the water. Skippers on the waterfront in Darien has good food and also some great outdoor seating looking over the water too. There is a newer place called The Seafood Cabin. It's near Darien. I have seen really good reviews. A lot of the places down here are closed the beginning of the week.


----------



## flconch53 (Jun 5, 2020)

Rubies in Thunderbolt near Savannah.  The wife's family really likes it and they live in Savannah


----------



## flconch53 (Jun 5, 2020)

Tubbies not rubies


----------



## B. White (Aug 1, 2020)

gordwa said:


> B&J steak and seafood in Darien best fried shrimp and oysters have eatin.



Made it into this place for the first time this week.  We only had oysters and shrimp, but it was about as good as anything I recall having anywhere. 

We both ordered the shrimp and oyster dinner. It is pricey, but we both ate all we could and still brought home a to-go box full of oysters and shrimp.  We left the sides there.  It was pretty much like going to the buffet without having to get up.  We will definitely go back when in the area.


----------

